# Kenpo Plus Shaolin?



## Storm (May 26, 2004)

Ive only been doing American Kenpo for five years and wondered about the practicability of getting involved with Shaolin as well.  Would this hinder what I am doing now or could it enhance?  I have no intention of giving up Kenpo just wanted something else similar to get a different prospect on what I am doing.

Also if there is alot of politics involved between the two clubs, as Instructors would you be annoyed at a student for getting involved in the other club? The Shaolin club wouldnt let me in if they knew that I was with the other club as well.

Why the politics?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 26, 2004)

My first question is Shaolin what?  If you search some of the Kung-Fu and Kenpo threads, you'll see shaolin is an overused term, rarely even referring accurately to what is inferred by the word(s). Almost every kung-fu school on the globe makes an attempt to relate it's history to shaolin, while the actual number of genuine shaolin systems is quite small. Even today, "shaolin monks" from China...supposedly the most legit you could get..are little more then Wu Shu adepts with gymnastics training.

If it is a good kung-fu school, regardless of its real or supposed links to shaolin, the training should augment your kenpo. If it's a hokey wannabe, you run the risk of shelling out a lot of clams, and having the training augment nothing.  Just a note for the buyer to beware.

Best of luck,

Dave.

PS -- There are some fairly accomplished and informed kung-fu practitioners that play here. You might be able to get more information on the likely quality of the schools by posting a question to this effect in the Chinese Martial Arts forum.


----------



## Storm (May 26, 2004)

Sorry it was Gungfu which I assume is the same as Kungfu.  I dont know what it is like yet but hoped it was more of the older style Karate.  Will check out the other site mentioned. Hope it doesnt involve any gymnastics LOL it would kill me.

thanks


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 26, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Sorry it was Gungfu which I assume is the same as Kungfu.  I dont know what it is like yet but hoped it was more of the older style Karate.  Will check out the other site mentioned. Hope it doesnt involve any gymnastics LOL it would kill me.
> 
> thanks


Then prepare to die because I just watched a kung fu guy at a tournament win Grandchampion forms with a routine that involves a person actualy flying around the room, so to speak. However, you might actualy like it.
Sean


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 27, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Ive only been doing American Kenpo for five years and wondered about the practicability of getting involved with Shaolin as well.  Would this hinder what I am doing now or could it enhance?  I have no intention of giving up Kenpo just wanted something else similar to get a different prospect on what I am doing.
> 
> Also if there is alot of politics involved between the two clubs, as Instructors would you be annoyed at a student for getting involved in the other club? The Shaolin club wouldnt let me in if they knew that I was with the other club as well.
> 
> Why the politics?


It's difficult to advise you as to how well the Shaolin training would fit in with your Kenpo, as "Shaolin Kung Fu" (or gung fu, or gongfu) tends to be a rather generic term applied to a variety of different Chinese styles, some of which bear little resemblence to each other.

As to the question of politics, usually it occurs when there is some form of professional or economic jealousy between instructors.  If you want some free advice (and worth every penny!), go to your Kenpo instructor, explain your intentions the same way you did in your post, and see what he/she advises.  Most instructors are secure enough in the value of their instruction that they will not mind your expanding your training.  If you get the go-ahead, also explain your motives to the Shaolin instructor.  If either or both insist that you train with one or the other club exclusively, you'll have to make that choice for yourself.  Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------

